# comment lancer un script d install sous OS X?



## dafoo (28 Août 2002)

bonjour,
question toute bete :
j ai Xdarwin et OroborOSX sur mon mac sous 10.1.5 et je souhaite installer une application destinée a Redhat Linux.  L application une fois téléchargée m'apparait comme ceci:  freelook_linux.x86.tar.gz

Je me dis que ce doit etre possible d installer cela sur mon Mac non?
Mais comment faire? une fois le paquet ouvert, comment puis je lancer le script d'installation pour cette application?

6-mer


----------



## simon (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dafoo:</font><hr />* bonjour,
question toute bete :
j ai Xdarwin et OroborOSX sur mon mac sous 10.1.5 et je souhaite installer une application destinée a Redhat Linux.  L application une fois téléchargée m'apparait comme ceci:  freelook_linux.x86.tar.gz

Je me dis que ce doit etre possible d installer cela sur mon Mac non?
Mais comment faire? une fois le paquet ouvert, comment puis je lancer le script d'installation pour cette application?

6-mer
*<hr /></blockquote>

Déjà il te faut la décompresser, avec stuffit par exemple, une fois tu dois avoir les outils du developpeur installé, tu prends le teminal tu te mets dans le repertoire de ton application puis normalement tu dois suivre la démarche suivante:

./configure
make
sudo make install

si jamais il dois y avoir un readme à quelque part dans le dossier que tu as décompressé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

